# Export aus Premiere CS3 ruckelt



## steeh (30. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag liebe Forenuser

ich habe seit tagen keine lösung für meine probleme gefunden, deshalb frage ich hier mal um rat...
ich habe letztens ein ingame video in word of warcraft aufgenommen mit der vollversion von fraps..
die originalen files sind echt schön anzuschauen, deshalb wollte ich das ganze bisschen aufpeppen in premiere und dann auf youtube hochladen...
nun habe ich verschiedenes probiert und die ergebnisse des exports sind eher bescheiden...
vorweg: die originalfiles sind ok und auch im schnittsystem ist alles okay, dh tendiere ich auf meine unwissenheit was die codecs etc angeht 

meine files haben eine auflösung 1680x1050 auf 30fps aufgenommen, datenrate kann ich an dieser stelle nicht nennen weil keine informationen einsehbar sind (was mich schon verwundert hat)

nun habe ich also zuerst den media encoder von adobe verwendet um ein wmv zu exportieren... selbe framerate wie quelle, selbe auflösung, qualität 100, datenrate 600kbp/s... da war die qualität echt mieserabel, dh bin ich dann auf den üblichen export gegangen...

dort habe ich ein avi exportiert mit den verwendeten projekteinstellungen... die qualität diesesmal war genial... nur stoppt das video alle 2-4 sekunden und da denke ich ist die datenrate schuld... bei den exporteinstellungen kann ich lediglich bei Datarate -> Recompress ->[maintain] oder [always]wählen... da ich beides mit selben ergebnis ausprobiert habe und mir sonst keine erklärung für die ruckler geben könnte bin ich langsam am ende meines latein.... kann mir jemand nen hinweis geben? wenn ich infos vergessen habe, sagt es, dann liefere ich diese nach

würde mich über antwort freuen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Oktober 2009)

Kleine Orientierungshilfe bzgl. Datenraten:

1. Digitales Fernsehen SD (ARD/ZDF): ca. 6000 kbps für 768x576
2. Digitales Fernsehen SD (Private): ca. 3000 bis 4500 kbps für 768x576
3. Digitales Fernsehen HD (Arte HD): ca. 10000 bis 12000 kbps für 1280x720
4. DV-Videokamera: 25000 kbps für 720x576
5. HDV-Videokamera: 19000 bis 25000 kbps
6. AVCHD-Videokamera: 24000 kbps

Du kannst schon an der kleinen Liste erkennen, dass eine Datenrate von nur 600kbps keinesfalls
tolle Ergebnisse bringen kann, bei der Auflösung, die du produzieren willst. Brauchbare Ergebnisse
wirst du mit H.264/MPEG4 so ab rund 6000 kbps bekommen, mal so als ganz grobe Richtung.
Alles weitere musst du dann selbst rausfinden. Ist dir Qualität wichtiger, dann geh mit der Datenrate
hoch. Ist dir eine kleine Datei wichtiger, dann versuch ein wenig niegriger klarzukommen.

Was auch helfen kann ist eine Reduzierung der Bildrate. Beispielsweise könntest du evtl. von 30fps
runter auf 24fps gehen. Fachbegriff dafür ist "reverse telecine" oder "inverse telecine". Vorteil dabei ist:

Weniger Bilder pro Sekunde, also bleiben bei gleicher Datenrate mehr Daten pro Bild ....
... bessere Bildqualität bei gleichbleibender Datenrate.

Hoffe das hilft ein wenig.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Steeh (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallihallo,

danke erstma fürs orientieren 
habe jetzt, denke ich zumindest das maximum  rausgeholt was ich mit einem wmv rausholen kann...
die texturen sind halt nicht absolut sauber aber da steh ich drüber 
nochmals vielen dank für die hilfestellung!

grüsse steeh


----------

